
How I built a Slack bot to help me find an apartment in San Francisco - miraj
https://www.dataquest.io/blog/apartment-finding-slackbot/
======
paulrpotts
We should just encourage all those people being evicted by greedy landlords to
learn Python. SQL, and JavaScript and then they, too, can write something like
this and so, one day be competitive enough in the rental marketplace to be
worthy of living in the city they have lived in all their lives...</s>

